# F-15 Crash



## Aggie08 (Nov 5, 2007)

I looked over a few rather uninformative articles about the crash of a Missouri Air National Guard F-15 (unsure of the version) and how most active Eagles have been grounded until they determine the cause of the crash. One article referred to the F-15 as "a jet built to shoot down enemy planes over a battlefield," so I figured I'd save your eyes from rolling a bit and leave it out. Does anyone know anything about the crash? The pilot ejected before the crash.


----------



## Jank (Nov 5, 2007)

Air Force grounds F-15s in Afghanistan after Missouri crash - CNN.com


----------



## lastwarrior (Nov 6, 2007)

That's it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2007)

lastwarrior said:


> That's it.



Really? Are you sure?


----------



## plan_D (Nov 6, 2007)

Structural failure is quite serious but isn't going to be rife throughout the whole fleet - I hardly see it as being the end of the F-15; since all old aircraft will have structural problems at some point ... and the U.S has kept many flying.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2007)

I agree pD. The F-15 is far from over. Just look at the aging C-130 fleet. There were some structural problems which were soon rectified. The USAF will be able to keep the F-15 on the front and competing for quite a few more years.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 6, 2007)

Right. We just had a thread about the plan the military has to keep the F-15 in service until 2025. I don't think 1 incident will change that plan for an entire fleet of a given plane. Rightfully it should be looked into and other planes checked.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 9, 2007)

Of course they won't do anything drastic, every older plane is prone to structural problems. The F-15 is still an immensely capable front-line fighter.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm kinda surprised it was a C that came apart in-flight; I figured, at first, it would've been an (older) A model, if anything.

Also, grounding the "E's" doesn't make much sense; they're from a completely different (and later) batch if F-15's, although the E's do tend to be subject to more turbulence and stress since they operate at low(er) altitudes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

C have still been in service for over 20 years now. Even the C is an aging airframe now.


----------



## Velius (Nov 16, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I agree pD. The F-15 is far from over. Just look at the aging C-130 fleet. There were some structural problems which were soon rectified. The USAF will be able to keep the F-15 on the front and competing for quite a few more years.



I agree Adler

At L-3, while we alter the C-130 airframes, inspectors look from top to bottom in every nook and cranny for structural defects which we will then repair. In the end when the plane is released, it's as good and sturdy as when first built. 

Really, this is the ideal maintenance objective for all aircraft in service.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 16, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I agree pD. The F-15 is far from over. Just look at the aging C-130 fleet. There were some structural problems which were soon rectified. The USAF will be able to keep the F-15 on the front and competing for quite a few more years.



Geez have you seen the new C-130J? I think they're almost deserving of the word "sexy"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 17, 2007)

Velius said:


> I agree Adler
> 
> At L-3, while we alter the C-130 airframes, inspectors look from top to bottom in every nook and cranny for structural defects which we will then repair. In the end when the plane is released, it's as good and sturdy as when first built.
> 
> Really, this is the ideal maintenance objective for all aircraft in service.



You work for L-3. I almost took a job with them working on helicopters in Iraq after I got out of the Army but my wife did not want me to do it. 

Is L-3 still in Iraq now or have they been replaced by a different company?


----------



## Velius (Nov 17, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You work for L-3. I almost took a job with them working on helicopters in Iraq after I got out of the Army but my wife did not want me to do it.
> 
> Is L-3 still in Iraq now or have they been replaced by a different company?




Do you know if there ever was an L-3 in Iraq? I don't recall a location there.

In this link you can see a couple of world wide locations of L-3 businesses.

L-3 Communications -> About L-3 -> Locations

Although this is from the "official" L-3 site I don't think they tell you everything because oddly enough, the location I work at is not listed on this page  

L-3 Communications -> Careers -> Job Search

This link has my location listed... 

But as far as a Iraq location, sorry, I haven't had much luck finding one. I'll do some more digging and see what I can find.8)


----------



## Velius (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, and about the F-15.

I went to an airshow not long ago where there was supposed to be a demonstration with the F-15 (and a heritage formation). But because of the groundings, this was a no go.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2007)

Velius said:


> Do you know if there ever was an L-3 in Iraq? I don't recall a location there.
> 
> In this link you can see a couple of world wide locations of L-3 businesses.
> 
> ...



Yeah when I was crewing Blackhawks out of Camp Speicher in Iraq we had L3 Vertex working with us.


----------

